# Hagiotata hoffmani



## Endorlado (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like a budwing?


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jun 26, 2011)

Reminds me of a Stagmomantis.


----------



## Endorlado (Jun 27, 2011)

She is smilar to Pseudovates


----------



## brancsikia (Jun 27, 2011)

Where is it from?


----------



## Endorlado (Jun 27, 2011)

Probably from Peru


----------



## brancsikia (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks. So it is not your picture/specimen?

It should be _Hagiotata hofmanni_ (Saussure &amp; Zehntner, 1894) with one "f" and two "n".

















subadult male






adult male


----------



## Endorlado (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, Hagiotata hofmanni. I'm sorry for small error


----------



## Endorlado (Jun 27, 2011)

Two better photos :


----------



## Endorlado (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Schloaty (Jul 1, 2011)

huh - looks like a Popa spurca, somewhat. Convergent evolution is really amazing.


----------

